

Opera 12.10 launches with SPDY And WebSocket, Win 8 And OS X Improvements - e1ven
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/06/opera-12-10-for-desktop-launches/

======
Matt_Cutts
Very cool to see SPDY in Opera.

